

Amazon Fresh like service in a small town (Ranchi) in India - zengr
http://www.telegraphindia.com/1121003/jsp/jharkhand/story_16043389.jsp

======
tathagata
Hope this works. I grew up in Ranchi. In Pune (a relatively big city) I now
see a lot of these vegetable home-delivery companies springing up. I am not
sure how well they are working out.

<http://www.greenofresh.com/>

<http://buysubzi.com/>

<http://www.punemandai.com/>

There is a very small vegetable vendor near my apartment and the guy also home
delivers. I prefer calling him up.

